# Not sure who I am



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

I don't follow MBTI religiously and I know it's not the be all and end all, but it would be nice to actually know my type.

I either test as ISFJ or INFJ. I have no idea which one to pick. 
Am I a Sensor or am I an Intuitive?
I don't mind which one I am but it would be nice to just know...

Today I woke up and I feel ISFJ. 
It's like I flit from INFJ to ISFJ. I have been told that is not pssible, you are either one or the other, you are either a sensor or an intuitive.
I'm more inclined to say I'm INFJ because I don't get on very well with sensors. Or maybe I'm just an oddball sensor?
I dunno :blushed:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Why don't you try taking a test that determines your function order? It is also possible to be right on the N/S border.


----------



## Irulan (Aug 14, 2009)

Oh, this answers the question I asked on your message wall. 

I have a hard time seeing you as an S, personally. But I've only been on this site a little while and it's not like I know you in real life! It's just that there is a pretty big difference between NF and SJ. But sometimes people seem different online than in real life. Writing is a heck of a lot different from talking.

My F is only 12% dominant, and I sometimes act T-ish. But as far as the overall descriptions are concerned, I definitely relate far better to INFJ.

Well, you'll figure it out. I have confidence in your intrapersonal skills.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I suppose you could be an S, if that's what BehindSmile is, because the two of you seem to have a lot in common. So much, in fact, that when I first returned to PC after a while away, I would occasionally have to scroll back up on my phone screen to see which of you had posted something, since I knew that it was one or the other but hadn't paid any attention to the name.


----------



## decided (May 17, 2009)

My best friend of 15 years is an ISFJ. The differences between us are subtle but I think the N/S difference is defining.

But I know that I test quite high in N. And she may test quite high in S, I don't know for sure.

You may sit closer to the middle of the continuum.

Maybe you should read descriptions for both, see which you relate to better most of the time? Have fun with it, explore the options and dig deep to see which is more 'you'.

Whichever you end up settling on, you're uniquely you. )


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

Well I'm honoured to be compared to BehindSmile. I think she's an amazing lady with an amazing mind 
It depends what mood I'm in, sometimes I test quiet high for intuition and other times I test around the middle for sensing. tdmg suggested I take a cognitive processes test, so I'm gonna do that and I'll be back to tell you all what I am


----------

